# Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln ohne Prüfung! Mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln ohne Prüfung
Mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein​*
Dass der früher von den Nazis in Deutschland zuerst eingeführte Fischereischein heute zunächst mal nicht mehr als ein Verwaltungsinstrument ist (nur in Niedersachsen nicht gesetzlich nötig), der aber (diverse Ausnahmen wie Diplomaten) nur nach einer Prüfung ausgegeben wird (in einigen Bundesländer ist die Prüfung auch ohne Kurs möglich), wurde auch im Forum hinreichend diskutiert und sollte bekannt sein.

Angesichts der Protokolle, die viele Suchaufrufe verzeichnen zum Angeln ohne Angelschein, sowohl bei unseremTeaservideo (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkyIantTkgU) wie auch im Posting dazu im Forum (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642) sieht man aber den Bedarf der Menschen, unkompliziert und unbürokratisch ins Angeln einsteigen oder das mal austesten zu können.

Die Möglichkeiten zu einem unkomplizierten Einstieg in den direkten Nachbarländern wie Niederlande, Belgien, Dänemark, Polen, Frankreich etc. werden daher genauso gerne von Deutschen angenommen (naja, wenn die Bürokrateutonen halt die Kohle nicht wollen...), wie auch die Ausnahmeregelungen in Deutschland für alle Angler ohne Prüfung, die heute schon in einigen Bundesländern möglich sind.

Im Artikel der Schweriner Volkszeitung, *Beliebt: „Touri“-Fischereischein*, wird das schön ausgeführt:
http://www.svz.de/lokales/guestrower-anzeiger/beliebt-touri-fischereischein-id9893881.html

Alleine die Zahlen sollten den Bürokrateutonen, Beamten und restriktiven Gesetzgebern zu denken geben:
Torsten Hill vom Kreisangelverband Güstrow gab an, dass in ganz MV im letzten Jahr so an die 50.000 Touristen-Fischereischeine ausgegeben worden seien.

Und auch der Tourischein in Schleswig Holstein (wo allerdings der LSFV-SH dagegen kämpft, der Verband meint da wohl, es gibt nicht genug Bürokratie für Angler und man muss den Einstieg möglichst schwer machen) und in Brandenburg (prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln) werden gut angenommen. In Brandenburg resultieren daraus sogar stärker steigende Zahlen bei den Prüfungen, um auch Raubfisch angeln zu können – ein eindrucksvoller Beweis für zumindest einen niederschwelligen Einstieg. 

Wenngleich sich natürlich da die Frage stellt, warum die einen Prüfung machen müssen, die anderen aber ohne Prüfung Angeln gehen dürfen, so Torsten Hill, Vorsitzender des Kreisangelverbandes Güstrow im Zeitungsintrerview. 
Man habe sich aber mittlererweile daran gewöhnt, wenn auch die Frage bliebe, warum andere dafür erst eine schwere Prüfung machen müssen.

Eine gute Frage, die sich ruhig mehr Verbandler stellen sollten, um dann statt gegen Erleichterungen (wie der LSFV-SH) besser dafür zu kämpfen, dass mehr Erleichterungen und ein unbürokratischerer Einstieg ins Angeln möglich werden – oder besser gleich die sinnlose Prüfung abgeschafft und ersetzt durch freiwillige Praxiskurse von den Vereinen und Verbänden. 
Hilfreich sind wäre da auch die Erarbeitung der Hilfsbroschüren, die es in einigen Ländern für die ungeprüften zum Einstieg gibt und welche die notwendigen Grundlagen sowie landesweite rechtliche Besonderheiten für Angler meist schon sehr gut vermitteln. 

Denn gerade ungeprüfte Angler machen in der Mehrheit weniger „Murks“ als geprüfte, weil sie sich unsicher sind und normalerweise lieber erst mal eher mehr als vorsichtig. Das kann man aus Statistiken der Kontrollen ablesen. Ebenso aber zum Beispiel in einem Vorgespräch zu einem Video (wir wollen ein Video an einer Forellenanlage drehen, in Baden-Württemberg braucht man an einigen Anlagen keinen Schein), bei dem mir der Anlagenbesitzer erklärte, dass er NIE Schwierigkeiten habe mit ungeprüften Anglern, die einfach sich an die Teichordnung halten, machen was Ihnen gesagt wird  und sich helfen lassen – Schwierigkeiten gibts fast nur mit den geprüften, nach dem Motto: „Ich hab schon 20 Jahre den Schein, was willst Du mir denn erzählen...?“..  

Leider will er das nicht mit seinem Namen veröffentlicht sehen (Kritik an Behörden, Prüfung oder Gesetzen ist in B-W nun mal nicht gerne gesehen, wir wollen aber weiter problemlos unseren Betrieb am Laufen halten, ist halt meine persönliche Erfahrung, so leider der Chef)) .

Nicht umsonst weist der Artikel der Schweriner Volkszeitung ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass Angeln für viele vor allem Ruhe, Entspannung und Erholung bedeuten würde. 
Immer mehr Touristen würden deshalb Mecklenburg-Vorpommern als Urlaubsziel ansteuern. 
Wobei seit Jahren auch in Güstrow direkt der Touristen-Angelschein wie ein Magnet wirken würde. 

Allein in der Güstrow-Information wären im letzten Jahr 291 Touristen-Fischereischeine verkauft worden. Dieses Jahr in den ersten fünf Monaten schon 120. Hinzu kamen im letzten Jahr 190 und seit Beginn dieses Jahres bisher 80 Angelberechtigungen für die verschiedenen Gewässer. 

Und auch viele Hotels vor Ort haben sich darauf eingestellt und bieten Angebote für Angler, von Karten, welche Seen man beangeln kann bis hin zu Elektrobooten, die vom Hotelier an den gewünschten See geschleppt und eingesetzt werden.

Man sieht also schlicht am wirtschaftlichen Erfolg dieses Modells, am Titel des Artikels der SVZ, in dem der Tourischein als “Magnet“ bezeichnet wird, wie groß der Bedarf nach einem unkomplizierten Einstieg ins Angeln ist, nach einem ausprobieren. 

Vielleicht wachen ja Gesetzgeber und Behörden doch noch mal auf in Bürokrateutonien und beschließen bundesweit einheitlich (also wirklich für jedes Bundesland) solche Möglichkeiten eines unkomplizierten Einstieges ins Angeln?? 

Optimal wäre natürlich die Abschaffung der sinnlosen, mit Theorie überfrachteter und meist ohne ausreichende Praxis oder oft gar ganz ohne Kurs angebotenen Zwangsprüfung durch freiwillige Praxiskurse bei den Vereinen und Verbänden.. 
Learning bei Doing wird sicher auch Jugendliche eher weg von Computer an die Gewässer locken als die Aussicht auf zuerst mal wochenlang büffeln. Dazu werden wir später auch noch was von einem engagierten Verein aus Hessen bringen, der an seinen Gewässern Jugendlichen auch einen unkomplizierten Einstieg ins Angeln bietet, ohne erstmal den Schein machen zu müssen und damit die Jugendlichen zu verprellen (im Rahmen der Gesetze da, nicht ganz so einfach und umfassend wie mit Tourischein, aber bei Engagement möglich) ..

Denn was nützt die Kenntnis von Wasserpflanzen und Fischkrankheiten, wenn der geprüfte Angler dann nicht mal einen Knoten so hinkriegt, dass ein Fisch nicht abreißt oder er bei einem zurück zu setzenden Fisch den Haken  nicht vernünftig gelöst bekommt??

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*

Hallo Tomas,

wieso von den Nazis eingeführt? Mit dem Fischereigesetz für das Königreich Bayern vom 15. August 1908 wird die "Fischkarte" eingeführt. Diese entspricht dem heutigen Fischereischein, denn diese Fischkarte musste jeder haben der in Bayern Fischfang betrieb.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*

Es geht um Deutschland, nicht um Bayern (ja, ich weiss, immer schwer für Bayern, nicht alleine der Nabel der Welt zu sein ;-)).
1939 für ganz Deutschland (bessere Versorgung der Bevölkerung durch gesteuerte Nutzung der Ressourcen mit (Fisch)Eiweiß, ausgrenzen unerwünschter Gruppen von der Fischerei), nach dem Krieg dann in die Landesgesetze aufgenommen (ausser Niedersachsen, wie geschrieben)  ..

Und was heute bundesweit in den Ländern als Fischereischein bekannt ist, fußt eben systematisch darauf.
Und nicht auf der königlich bayrischen "Fischkarte" ...


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*

Hallo Thomas,

ist schon klar, 1938 wurde der Fischereischein im gesamten Deutschen Reich eingeführt, aber "erfunden" und in Bayern eingeführt wurde er 1908 und die Ausgrenzung unerwünschter Personen kann man da schon aus dem Gesetz herauslesen: "Die Fischkarte beweist außer der Zahlung der Gebühr, dass für die Ausübung des Fischfangs der bezeichneten Person fischereipolizeiliche Einwände nicht erhoben werden".

Petri heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*

Da kann aber Bayern dann "stolz" drauf sein, den Stolz will ich den Bayern natürlich nicht nehmen 
;-))))

Und mich persönlich freut es einfach, wenn ich sehe, wie doch langsam aber sicher der niederschwelligere Einstieg ins Angeln sich zumindest in einigen Bundesländern durchsetzt, wie im Artikel der Schweriner Volkszeitung schön beschrieben.. ...


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*

Hallo Thomas,

na ja, "stolz" darauf bin ich nicht unbedingt. Nur vielleicht ist es für den einen oder anderen  geschichtsorientierten Angler von Interesse- wenn nicht ists auch egal.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*

passt scho..


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*



> Die Möglichkeiten zu einem unkomplizierten Einstieg in den direkten  Nachbarländern wie Niederlande, Belgien, Dänemark, Polen, Frankreich  etc. werden daher genauso gerne von Deutschen angenommen



Ich frage mich schon lange, wieso es in der Sache keine EU weite Anpassung gibt, in dem Sinne das die Prüfungspflicht entfällt?
In anderen Bereichen mischen sich die übrigen EU Staaten, wo es bekanntlich, außer neuerdings in Österreich keine Scheinpflicht gibt, doch auch in deutsche Gesetzgebung ein.
Aktuelles Beispiel; PKW Maut, oder kürzlich die Freigabe führerscheinlos nun bis 15Ps Außenborder zu fahren.
Aber denen wird es egal, sein wie Deutschland seine Bürger bevormundet und gängelt?

Jürgen


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn gerade ungeprüfte Angler............



Thomas, Du scheinst es nicht begriffen zu haben.

*Es gibt keine ungeprüften Angler !!!!*

Angler ist, wer im Besitz eines Fischereischeines ist, *und* über seinen Verein Mitglied in einem Landesverband.
Der Rest sind irgendwelche Typen, die ab und zu mit einer Angel am Wasser stehen und versuchen, Fische zu fangen.

So definiert es in etwa die Präsidentin des Bundesverbandes, Frau Dr. Happach Kasan. Und die muss es ja wissen.


Dass die Prüfung lediglich der Fliegenfänger für die Verbandskasse ist, dürfte doch wohl hinlänglich bekannt sein. Ohne Prüfung kein Fischereischein, ohne Fischereischein keine Aufnahme in einen Verein, ohne Vereinszugehörigkeit keine Verbandszugehörigkeit = Keine Kohle für die Verbandskassen. 

Es ist doch klar, dass viele Verbände sich vehement gegen den Wegfall der Prüfung wehren.

All die berechtigten Argumente gegen die Prüfung aus fachlicher Sicht sind Schall und Rauch, scheitern sie doch an den monetären Interessen.

Dass man über den Tourischein auch mehr Menschen (die ab und zu mal mit der Angel am Wasser stehen und versuchen Fische zu fangen) dazu bekommt die Prüfung zu machen, den Fischereischein zu kaufen und sich einem Verein anzuschließen (also Angler zu werden), erfordert eine für Verbandsclaqueure unvorstellbare Weitsicht.

Also bitte, was verlangst Du ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Thomas, Du scheinst es nicht begriffen zu haben.
> 
> *Es gibt keine ungeprüften Angler !!!!*
> 
> ...


Grins - ich vergass........

Aber Frau Dr. - als kompetente Nichtanglerin - kann ja definieren, wie sie will.

Ich aber auch, als Angler, wie ich will....

Meine Definition fürs Angeln:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wer also in seiner Freizeit versucht, mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, ist ein Angler.*



Und damit die Definition für Angler und organisierte Angelfischer:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Unterschied Angler - Angelfischer*
> [weil das ja auch immer gerne mal nachgefragt wird)
> Ein Angler ist jemand, dessen primäres Hobby das Angeln ist (Definition siehe oben).
> 
> ...







PS:
Weisst Du Ralle, vielleicht hat ja damals der LSFV-SH Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, obwohl  kompetente Nichtanglerin, wegen ihrer restriktiven Einstellung, dass nur organisierte richtige Angler wären, zum Ehrenmitglied gemacht?
Passt ja dazu, das der LSFV GEGEN eine Erleichterung beim Zugang zum Angeln kämpft und seinen Vereinen empfiehlt, keine Erlaubniskarten an Inhaber eines gültigen Touristenscheines auszugeben. 
Gut, dass es auch (in diesem Fall) positive Gegenbeispiele wie aus MeckPomm gibt..


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln ohne Prüfung! Mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*

Hallo Thomas,

"ein organisierter Angelfischer ist jemand, dessen primäres Hobby das Vereinsleben und die Bewirtschaftung von Gewässsern und die Gremienarbeit ist".
Dieser Argumentation kann ich mich nicht anschließen. Ich selbst bin "organisierter Angelfischer" und fast alle Angler die ich kenne sind ebenfalls organisierte Angelfischer (in unserer Gegend ist es als nichtorganisierter Fischer schwer, seinem Hobby vernünftig nachzugehen).
Aber Angelfischer deren primäres  Hobby das Vereinsleben, Gewässerbewirtschaftung und Gremienarbeit ist - das trifft aber höchstens auf 5 Prozent der organisierten Fischer zu die ich kenne.
Den anderen gut 95 Prozent  ihr primäres Hobby ist eben in der Freizeit Fische zu fangen.
Aufgrund meiner Erfahrung kann ich mich Deiner Definition nicht anschliessen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln ohne Prüfung! Mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Dieser Argumentation kann ich mich nicht anschließen.


Dann hättest Du einfach richtig und vollständig lesen sollen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und damit die Definition für Angler und organisierte Angelfischer:
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...





Lajos1 schrieb:


> Den anderen gut 95 Prozent  ihr primäres Hobby ist eben in der Freizeit Fische zu fangen.


Siehste, das sind die Angler und die "Mischformen" (je nach Engangement in Gremien etc.)


 Und nochmal deswegen:


Lajos1 schrieb:


> " und fast alle Angler die ich kenne sind ebenfalls organisierte Angelfischer


 
Bayern ist nicht der alleinige Nabel der Welt...
;-))

Davon ab, zum eigentlichen Thema:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und mich persönlich freut es einfach, wenn ich sehe, wie doch langsam aber sicher der niederschwelligere Einstieg ins Angeln sich zumindest in einigen Bundesländern durchsetzt, wie im Artikel der Schweriner Volkszeitung schön beschrieben.. ...


----------



## Gondoschir (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht um Deutschland, nicht um Bayern (ja, ich weiss, immer schwer für Bayern, nicht alleine der Nabel der Welt zu sein ;-)).
> 1938 für ganz Deutschland (bessere Versorgung der Bevölkerung durch gesteuerte Nutzung der Ressourcen mit (Fisch)Eiweiß, ausgrenzen unerwünschter Gruppen von der Fischerei), nach dem Krieg dann in die Landesgesetze aufgenommen (ausser Niedersachsen, wie geschrieben)  ..
> 
> Und was heute bundesweit in den Ländern als Fischereischein bekannt ist, fußt eben systematisch darauf.
> Und nicht auf der königlich bayrischen "Fischkarte" ...



1939 hieß das Ding allerdings auch noch "Fischer-Karte" und nicht "Fischereischein".
Anhand der laufenden Nummer ist zu erahnen, dass nicht viele Leute in den Besitz einer solchen Karte gekommen sind, wenn diese schon 1938 eingeführt wurden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln ohne Prüfung! Mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*

Aufs Jahr würd ich mich nicht gnadenlos festlegen, kann auch 39 gewesen sein.

Davon ab, zum eigentlichen Thema:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und mich persönlich freut es einfach, wenn ich sehe, wie doch langsam aber sicher der niederschwelligere Einstieg ins Angeln sich zumindest in einigen Bundesländern durchsetzt, wie im Artikel der Schweriner Volkszeitung schön beschrieben.. ...




PS:
Gleich nochmal kontrolliert (http://www.verfassungen.de/de/de33-45/verf33-l2.htm):
"Gesetz über den Fischereischein
vom 19. April 1939  (RGBl. I. S. 795)"

Werd ich vorne gleich ändern.
Danke dafür!


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln ohne Prüfung! Mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*

Hallo Thomas,

Bayern ist freilich nicht der Nabel der Welt und das ist auch gut so.
Aber Du kennst die fischereiliche Situation in Süddeutschland sicher genauso gut wie ich und die ist nun mal grundlegend anders als z. B. in Brandenburg oder Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.

Petri Heil und einen schönen Sonntag noch

Lajos


----------



## WalKo (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln ohne Prüfung! Mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*

Mir ist völlig wurscht was welche Sesselpupser als Angler definieren. 
Entscheidend ist was das Volk darunter versteht und da ist wohl wenn einer mit einer Angel am Wasser sitzt. 
Mein von über 25 Jahren gemachter Angelschein ist irgendwo total für den Hintern den was ich da gelernt habe habe ich schon lang wieder vergessen den das hatte kaum was mit der Praxis zu tun. 
Angeln habe ich dann am Wasser gelernt. 
Wer den Schein hat ist noch lange kein Angler den er hat vom Angeln keine Ahnung, nur vom Praxis unrelevanten Müll drum herum. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Wizard2 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln ohne Prüfung! Mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*

ja ich habe beim Lehrgang für den Schein einiges gelernt zb wie ein Verein gründen oder ein Gewässer pachten kann wieviel Eier ein Fisch pro kg körpergewicht hat....etc.
praktisch war nix gemacht worden, beim Ruten zusammen stellen mußt wir nur die Einzelteile zusammen suchen aber nicht montieren. aber wie man einen Fisch waidgerecht versorgt wurde nur mal nebenbei angesprochen. 
zum Glück wohnen wir an der niederländischen Grenze, dort Hab ich das als kl . junge  von meinem Opa schon alles gelernt und Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln ohne Prüfung! Mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*

Hallo,

aber das ist bei jeder Prüfung etc. so. Nehmen wir zum Beispiel die Führerscheinprüfung, wenn man die bestanden hat darf man Autofahren; können tut man es noch lange nicht, dazu braucht man jahrelange Praxis, und manche lernen es nie.
Warum sollte das bei der Fischerprüfung anders sein?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln ohne Prüfung! Mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Warum sollte das bei der Fischerprüfung anders sein?



Weil es bei der Fischerprüfung objektiv gesehen schlicht nicht von Nöten wäre z.B.?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln ohne Prüfung! Mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*

Ist aber hier ja nicht das Thema, ob die Prüfung sinnvoll oder notwendig ist (dazu gibts ja ein anderes) - sondern das Thema ist, dass es laut dem Artikel eben legale Möglichkeiten gibt, ohne Prüfung zu angeln, dass das gerne angenommen wird und viele Vorteile bringt...


----------



## Chinon (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln ohne Prüfung! Mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*

ich muss auch bissel Offtopic gehen, sry Thomas 

ich angel seit dem ich 7 oder 8 war, noch mit stöckchen und schnur am badesee, jetzt bin ich 30. ich seh mich als angler und doch habe ich kein schein. moment, wie du hast kein schein ? 
jupp, ich gehöre, nein gehörte zu den glücklichen brandenburger die noch die unterteilung in schein a und friedfisch - ohne nachtangeln- hatten. ich war zufrieden damit. 20 Jahre lang. im verein gewesen, nie ausgesetzt, immer gezahlt. und dann musste ich wegen nem job nach sachsen ziehen. 

hier angekommen gleich informiert was in meinem umfeld geht und plötzlich hieß es, nein mein bub, du darfst hier nicht fischen.
du hast zwar "jahrzehnte" erfahrung und weist wie du mit fisch un umwelt um zu gehen hast aber weist du was, wir sachsen setzen einen 30h theorieteil voraus, bevor du zur prüfung zugelassen wirst, hast du den nicht, kannst du kein, in sachsen gültigen, fischereischein bekommen.

aber war nicht da nen brandenburger schein in der ansprache ? jo, da sieht es der sachse nicht gern, wenn ein angler aus fremden gefilden kommt und in seinen gewässern fischt, der schein wäre gültig, wenn mein hauptwohnsitz nicht in sachsen wäre. und zu guter letzt ist er 2012 ausgelaufen, seit dem kann ich nichtmehr angeln gehen, da ich es jobtechnisch nicht schaffe 30h auf 4 wochen verteilt zu bekommen und die chrashkurse (fr-so) auch nicht immer an freien we´s liegen. 

so langer text wenig sinn, ich musste mich mal auskotzen. jedenfalls bedeutet inhaber eines fischereischeins nicht gleich angler, so wie du ( der jenige der mit diesem def-unsinn angefangen hatte, glaub war unser südstaatler ;D) es ja beschreibst.
ich hab genug flachpfeifen am wasser erlebt, die nen schein hatten, wo sich meine schwester intelligenter und umweltgerechter verhalten hätte als manch andere und die gute steht absolut nicht auf angeln und hast fische ...

und ich bin auch für eine- erstmal deutschlandweit angepasste - einheitliche regelung in allen bundesländern und bayern (sry der musste sein  ) . von mir aus aus auch mit den 30h vorab praxis. ich finde es immer noch wichtig - auch wenn es mich selber tierisch ankotzt - das einem zumindest erstmal grundwissen beigebracht wird.
vor allem gesetze und verhalten am wasser und am fisch. 
ich könnte nen ganzes buch drüber schreiben ..... 

wobei ich aber auch, und da sind wir wieder im eigentlichen topic, es sehr begrüße das zb MekPom da vorreiter ist und die Tourischeine wieder an mann bringt, denn so kommen die leute auf den geschmack und dann will man meistens mehr als nur ein paar stunden und muss ja, gezwungen, den schein machen.

ach und jetzt könnte ich noch über den vereinszwang senieren aber das gehört hier nicht hin. 

so, ich habe fertig. zerpflückt es  

grüße 
alex


----------



## WalKo (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln ohne Prüfung! Mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber das ist bei jeder Prüfung etc. so. Nehmen wir zum Beispiel die Führerscheinprüfung, wenn man die bestanden hat darf man Autofahren; können tut man es noch lange nicht, dazu braucht man jahrelange Praxis, und manche lernen es nie.
> Warum sollte das bei der Fischerprüfung anders sein?
> ...


Da muss ich wiedrsprechen.
Bei Führerschein lernst Du was Du zum Fahren brauchst.
Wenn den Schein hast dann hast Du die Grundkennnisse und können und dir fehlt nur noch die Übung.
Beim Angelschein weiß ich nicht was heute gelernt wird, bei mir damals war gar nichts mit angeln selber, nur das Ganze drum herum. Das war als ob ich beim Autoführerschein alles über den Bau der Sraßen und deren Auswirkungen lernen müsste aber nicht das Fahren selber. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln ohne Prüfung! Mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*

Ist aber hier ja nicht das Thema, ob die Prüfung sinnvoll oder notwendig ist (dazu gibts ja ein anderes) - sondern das Thema ist, dass es laut dem Artikel eben legale Möglichkeiten gibt, ohne Prüfung zu angeln, dass das gerne angenommen wird und viele Vorteile bringt...


----------



## Ursus Albis (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln ohne Prüfung! Mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*

Angeln ohne Fischereischein ist ja wie Rehe ohne Jagdschein zu schießen. Das Papier wird durch die Touri-Erlaubnisse ad absurdum geführt.


----------



## Sharpo (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln ohne Prüfung! Mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*



Ursus H. schrieb:


> Angeln ohne Fischereischein ist ja wie Rehe ohne Jagdschein zu schießen. Das Papier wird durch die Touri-Erlaubnisse ad absurdum geführt.




Absolut nicht. Beim Schiessen benutzt man Kugeln, tötet das Tier in der Regel sofort. Man führt eine Waffe mit sich.
Beim Angeln benutzt man Angelhaken, die töten nicht.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Thomas, Du scheinst es nicht begriffen zu haben.
> 
> *Es gibt keine ungeprüften Angler !!!!*
> 
> ...


 

Stimmt gibt keine ungeprüften Angler, denn auch die die den Tourischein ,,lösen,, bekommen ja Theorie zum lesen#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dass die Prüfung lediglich der Fliegenfänger für die Verbandskasse ist, dürfte doch wohl hinlänglich bekannt sein.




Nur zur Info.
In MV verdient nur das Amt welches die Prüfung abnimmt etwas und nicht der Verband!


----------



## Rotbart (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln ohne Prüfung! Mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Beim Angeln benutzt man Angelhaken, die töten nicht.


 
Kapier ich nicht. Nach dieser Logik wären ja in der jagdlichen Praxis Lebendfallen auch erlaubt - diese töten ja auch nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Nur zur Info.
> In MV verdient nur das Amt welches die Prüfung abnimmt etwas und nicht der Verband!




Und wer führt die Lehrgänge ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ein Magnet für Menschen: Angeln mit dem Touristenscheinangelschein*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und wer führt die Lehrgänge ?



Es gibt keine Lehrgangspflicht in MV aber es gibt vom LAV bestätigte Lehrberechtigte, die Lehrgänge durchführen für Interessierte.

Auf den Internetseiten des LAV MV und auch des zuständigen Landesamtes(LALLF) wird der Test kostenlos zur Übung angeboten.
Man kann also im Prinzip gratis üben bis man alle Fragen auswendig kennt.

Eine verträgliche und kostengünstige Lösung(...jaja Prüfung abschaffen wäre besser, steht aber z.Z. nicht zur Diskussion...). Die Prüfung selbst kostet 25 Flocken beim Amt.


----------

